# Listerine, dilluted or full strength??



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

recently my boy had some kind like hotspot (skin problem), he licked often his spot on the upper paw

yesterday i already bought listerine original, and apply it full strength with cotton, then blow dry it, and then i apply some herocyn powder (i know that should be gold bond but it's not available here)

he licked often......

what's your suggestion about this kind of treatment, do i wrong here??

thank u


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is how I use it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

When I used Listerene on Caue's hot spot I used it full strength and applied it several times per day.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I do what you did. I don't dilute the Listerine and then Gold Bond over it.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

sifuyono said:


> recently my boy had some kind like hotspot (skin problem), he licked often his spot on the upper paw
> 
> yesterday i already bought listerine original, and apply it full strength with cotton, then blow dry it, and then i apply some herocyn powder (i know that should be gold bond but it's not available here)
> 
> ...


I find that gold bond just makes a mess! I won't use it. I have a spray bottle w/ one part listerine and about 8 parts water - above and beyond hot spots (drying and antiseptic) I use listerine as a treatment if the dogs swim in a pond, lake or stream (before we can get them home fora proper rinse), mosquito control in the yard, or handy to spray through the fence at my neighbor's dogs who won't shut up...

Also, since you live in Indonesia you probably have access to some plain old tea - brew some strong tea and when it's warm (comfortable to the touch) saturate a towel and apply as a compress, or use a syringe and use as a flush. Tea is another antiseptic - I actually use the listerine as a preventative and then tea at the first sign of skin irritation (including bites and scratches).

Erica


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I tried the generic listerine - full strength on Griff and the Gold Bond - he acted like it hurt him. (And that was after the powder!)

I now use only the generic listerine full strength once or twice a day for a day or two - with Griff that's all it takes and then it clears up on it's own. I know.. I'm lucky.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

okay, thank u for the advice

now, should i let the listerine dry by itself or use blower?

sometime i was hurry, i just wash cotton with listerine and then after 5 minutes i pour the powder

thank u again


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I wouldn't use a blow dryer on it (unless it's cold setting). You don't want to irritate it further.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

today is third day......

looks like better a bit, even he still lick it....... the skin area still in pale color instead of red


----------

